# LvB 32



## merlinus (Apr 12, 2014)

Recommendations? I can play through this sonata, and am interested in introspective interpretations.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Pollini's interpretation is a good and reasonably definitive recording.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

albertfallickwang said:


> Pollini's interpretation is a good and reasonably definitive recording.


"Reasonably definitive." Now there's a concept!


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

merlinus said:


> Recommendations? I can play through this sonata, and am *interested in introspective interpretations*.


It's hard to find something that fits this request, the sonata doesn't really lend itself to introspection, especially in the first movement's allegro con brio. The best I can come up with Anatol Ugorski on DG and a concert recording by Ivo Pogorelich in Lisbon in 2008. I can let you have the files for the Pogorelich if you want.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Op.111 is Part III of a Study In Introspection.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Ernst Levy commented in a 1950 lecture in Chicago



> _n Op. 111, which consists of only two movements [the second being a theme and variations], the dramaticism is twofold. Each of the movements is dramatic in itself. Superimposed on that primary dramaticism is another one, resulting from an implicit polarity: in the first movement, an outward struggle-in the second an inward ascension. Both parts are connected by a musical symbolism of the highest and most profound significance_


_

I wonder what he meant by musical symbolism. I like Levy's op 111 a lot._


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

merlinus said:


> *introspective interpretations*.


I think you may get something out of listening to Elisabeth Leonskaja on MDG









Of the ones I've mentioned - Ugorski, Pogorelich in Lisbon in 2008, Levy and Leonskaja, the last two are particularly successful I think - though Levy may not be inward enough for you. I don't much like the Ugorski - in fact, I can hardly bear to hear it, I don't think I've ever made it through his second movement, but it is introspective.


----------

